
Docker Encryption - triarius
https://github.com/Senetas/crypto-cli
======
triarius
Hey all,

Work is kinda cool and given me some free time to write an encryption at rest
client for Docker images.

It's written in Go and uses the same license as Docker.

It's pretty much an exact copy of docker pull | push, but with encryption.

Instead of

    
    
        docker push myrepo/myimage
    

use

    
    
        crypto-cli push myrepo/myimage
    

Let me know what you think.

